# 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen



## Nordangler (28. Januar 2010)

10. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen am 27.03.2010

Kaum zu glauben, aber es ist doch wahr!!!
Nun jährt sich das Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen zum 10ten Mal.
Was klein im Jahr 2000 begann, hat sich inzwischen als festen Bestandteil
in der Anglerszene etabliert.
Daher erfreut es mich  um so mehr, dass wir nun das Meerforellentreffen
zum 10ten Mal veranstalten können.

Anmelden darf sich jeder, der im Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereischein ist.

Die Teilnahmegebühr beträgt 5,- Euro.
Die Anmeldegebühr wird zur Aufzucht der Salmoniden gestiftet.

Treffpunkt ist um 06.30 Uhr in 24850 Lürschau,
Gartenweg 1a.

Es wird von dort aus, geschlossen zum Strand gefahren. Hier wird noch ein Gruppenfoto gemacht um dann das eigentliche angeln zu eröffnen.
Geangelt werden darf mit  der Spinnrute und der Fliegenrute.
„Wathose ist Pflicht“

Vorrangig ist wieder das gemeinsame angeln, dass Kennen lernen und der Austausch/Fachsimpeln, sowie der Spaß.
Geangelt wird bis ca. 16.30 Uhr.
Dann geht es wie jedes Jahr geschlossen zum Restaurant Dynastie,
um dort bei einem schönen Essen, den Tag ausklingen zu lassen.

Hier wird dann auch der Wanderpokal für die größte Meerforelle weitergegeben.

Ich freue mich schon auf eine rege Teilnahme.

Anmeldungen bitte unter www.der-norden-angelt.de
Oder telefonisch unter
04621-41885 oder 0177-7845462

Sven Matthiesen

Teilnehmer:

1.  Christine M.
2.  Wolfgang V.
3.  Finn P.
4.  Peter M.
5.  xfishbonex ?
6.  sunny ?
7.  matze Wendt (Blinker)
8.  Borstenwurm
9.  Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel
17. Björn Kirste (BondexHH)
18. bulldog81
19. S. Errichsen
20. A. Ageley
21. Alexander H.
22. Michael H.
23. Otto W.
24. Sylvia H.
25. Bernd G.
26. Stephan D. 
27. Frank Ch.
28. Tim E.
29. Wassermännchen
30. GantoSH
31. Timm F.
32. Steffen
33. Jogyman
34. Ulrich


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Wird aber auch Zeit, dass du den Trööt eröffnest  #6. Dann werde ich mal schauen, wen ich alles zum Mitkommen motivieren kann.


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Hat das eigentlich einen Grund das du den Termin schon wieder zur gleichen Zeit gewählt hast wie den Tag der Meerforelle von Rute und Rolle?


----------



## Nordangler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Nein, dass hat keinen festen Grund. Letztes Jahr war ich als erstes mit dem Termin draussen. Nun die anderen halt vor mir.
Aber nichts zu Trotz hat es keinen festen Grund.
Die Wochenenden davor und danach bin ich viel unterwegs.
Teilweise auch auf Messen.
Da blieb nur das letzte Wochenende im März.
Es tut mir leid, wenn es zu überschneidungen kommt mit anderen Events.



Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Die ersten Teilnehmer haben sich angemeldet.
Ich aktualisiere dann immer die Liste.

Sven


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

hallo 
mich bitte mit fragezeichen eintragen #6lg andre


----------



## Nordangler (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Ist hiermit geschehen!!!!!!


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Die neue Liste:

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. sunny ?
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)


----------



## djoerni (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

trag mich auch mal mit ? ein. mal sehen wer so mitkommen will.


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Ist notiert!!!


----------



## Nordangler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Teilnehmer:

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. sunny ?
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder


----------



## Nordangler (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. sunny ?
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel


----------



## Nordangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste!

Teilnehmer:

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. sunny ?
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel
17. Björn Kirste (BondexHH)
18. bulldog81
19. S. Errichsen
20. A. Ageley


----------



## Nordangler (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Nun die neue Liste.

Teilnehmer:

1.  Christine M.
2.  Wolfgang V.
3.  Finn P.
4.  Peter M.
5.  xfishbonex ?
6.  sunny ?
7.  matze Wendt (Blinker)
8.  Borstenwurm
9.  Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel
17. Björn Kirste (BondexHH)
18. bulldog81
19. S. Errichsen
20. A. Ageley
21. Alexander H.
22. Michael H.
23. Otto W.
24. Sylvia H.
25. Bernd G.
26. Stephan D. 
27. Frank Ch.
28. Tim E.


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Die neue Liste.

Teilnehmer:

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. sunny ?
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel
17. Björn Kirste (BondexHH)
18. bulldog81
19. S. Errichsen
20. A. Ageley
21. Alexander H.
22. Michael H.
23. Otto W.
24. Sylvia H.
25. Bernd G.
26. Stephan D.
27. Frank Ch.
28. Tim E
29. Wassermännchen
30. GantoSH


----------



## Lenni4321 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

hi ich hätte interesse ist das auch für kinder  geeignet ??? 
ich muss das aber noch mal abklären ich geb dir denn becheid


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



Lenni4321 schrieb:


> hi ich hätte interesse ist das auch für kinder  geeignet ???
> ich muss das aber noch mal abklären ich geb dir denn becheid



Was verstehst du denn unter Kinder?

Bei dem Treffen kannst jeder mitmachen, der einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein hat, sowie eine Wathose.
Dies ist die Grundvoraussetzung.
Klar ist es für junge Teilnehmer evtl. schwerer das durchzuhalten.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Chris und ich freuen uns schon tierisch auf das Treffen. Vielleicht schafft es Chris ja wieder seinen Pokal zu verteidigen. Sehen uns dann am 27.3 !!!

:vik:|jump::vik:


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Lars ich freue mich, dass ihr wieder dabei seit.

Ich hatte letzte Woche auch noch einen Anruf von einem Hersteller, der mich fragte, ob wir evtl seine neuen Köder testen würde. Er will uns ein Paket schicken.
Bin da echt gespannt.

Sven


----------



## Jogyman (6. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven 
Ulf und ich melden uns dann auch mal an .#h
Hoffe das es dieses Jahr klappt.

Gruß Jogy


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

aktuelle Teilnehmer:

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. sunny ?
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel
17. Björn Kirste (BondexHH)
18. bulldog81
19. S. Errichsen
20. A. Ageley
21. Alexander H.
22. Michael H.
23. Otto W.
24. Sylvia H.
25. Bernd G.
26. Stephan D. 
27. Frank Ch.
28. Tim E.
29. Wassermännchen
30. GantoSH
31. Timm F.
32. Steffen
33. Jogyman
34. Ulf


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Das mit dem Testpaket hört sich ja interessant an !!!!

Von welchem Hersteller sind denn die Köder !!!

Chris und Ich spenden für die Tombola je ein Meerforellenfliegenset bestehend aus 10 fängigen Mustern !!!

Hoffentlich gehen die Temperaturen mal ein wenig nach oben !!!


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Danke für die Spende 
Die Köder sind heute angekommen und kommen von der Firma Pfeiffer.

Sven


----------



## sunny (16. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven,

so leid es mir tut, aber nehm mich bitte erst mal von der Liste runter. Noch habe ich keinen Mitfahrer gefunden und allein ist mir das einfach zu teuer.

Wenn sich noch was anderes ergibt, melde ich mich natürlich.


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Alles klar Sunny!!! Ich hoffe du findest noch jemanden.

aktuelle Teilnehmer:

1. Christine M.
2. Wolfgang V.
3. Finn P.
4. Peter M.
5. xfishbonex ?
6. 
7. matze Wendt (Blinker)
8. Borstenwurm
9. Christopher (Wanderpokalsieger 2009)
10. djoerni?
11. AndiHH
12. Kai W. W.
13. Norbert Meeder
14. Ulli M.
15. Christoph W.
16. Kritzel
17. Björn Kirste (BondexHH)
18. bulldog81
19. S. Errichsen
20. A. Ageley
21. Alexander H.
22. Michael H.
23. Otto W.
24. Sylvia H.
25. Bernd G.
26. Stephan D.
27. Frank Ch.
28. Tim E.
29. Wassermännchen
30. GantoSH
31. Timm F.
32. Steffen
33. Jogyman
34. Ulf


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Eine Woche!!! Wat für eine Vorfreude.


Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven, #h

ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei "Deinem" Event! :m

Schade, wäre dieses Jahr, gerne mal dabei gewesen, aber ein 70. Burzeltag kommt mir dazwischen. Der fällt auch gerade auf den 27.3. #d
Soll halt nicht sein. #d

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Nordangler (22. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Danke Rolf.

Dann vieleicht nächstes Jahr. Ist wieder auf dem letzten Samstag im März.
Genaues Datum 26.03.2011.

Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (22. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Die Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht schlecht !!!


----------



## Borstenwurm (22. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Ulf war am Sonntag in KL und es kamen auch ein paar Fische aus dem Wasser !!!


----------



## Nordangler (22. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Ich denke, dieses Jahr haben wir gute Karten mehr zu fangen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Morgen gehts los jiiipieeeejaheeeee

Sven


----------



## sunny (26. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Wünsche allen Teilnehnmern nen mächtig spassigen Tag und ne dicke Mefo #6.


----------



## Reisender (26. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Zur Info:

Gestern wurde eine 1 Meter 9,36 Kilo Meerforelle vom Kutter aus gefangen (kein Lachs) Heiligenhafen !!

Kann ja sein, das die Böller auch in Wurfweite bei euch herum schwimmen !!#h

Viel glück und ne menge spaß wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern |wavey:


----------



## AndiHH (26. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



Blechbüchsentaucher85 schrieb:


> ich muss wohl jetzt schon für den abend absagen.
> zum einen hat unsre lütte geburtstag und (jetzt das größere problem) ich kann immernoch nicht wirklich essen nach meinen weisheitszahn-massaker am montag :c



Die haben bestimmt auch ein Süppchen für Dich parat.
Ich kenne sowas, eine echt üble Geschichte.

Bis morgen.#h

Gruß Andi


----------



## Borstenwurm (28. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

War wieder ein tolles Treffen mit vielen netten Leuten. Bin auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !!!


----------



## AndiHH (28. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin,

Ich kann mich nur an Deinen Worten anschliessen .#6

Gruß Andi


----------



## Nordangler (28. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Danke Jungs. Ihr wisst ja am 26. März 2011 gehen wir wieder an den Start.

Sven


----------



## Thorbi (29. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin!

Keine Berichte, keine Fänge, keine Fotos????


----------



## Nordangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: 10te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Kommt alles noch. Etwas Geduld bitte.

Sven


----------

